

NASA Camera Shows Moon Crossing Face of Earth - uptown
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/from-a-million-miles-away-nasa-camera-shows-moon-crossing-face-of-earth

======
philipov
In the high-res image, if you look really closely at the outline of the moon
against the earth, you can see where they photoshopped away the green screen
they used to fake the image.

